# Java - Lytham St. Annes, Lancs



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Second time here and they do know how to make a good coffee.

Very good location and Java appears to be a slick establishment - something of a coffee shop wine bar crossover. Friendly barista who knew how to make a great flat white.


----------

